# Hello from Vancouver, BC



## Ashleigh (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Ashley. I have two dogs, seven button quails, four zebra finches, a bunch of fish and thirteen mice. I bought three does to live with my older doe after her cagemates passed and one of them ended up pregnant. I didn't know how to rehome them safely so I kept them. It was a little more than I signed on for but I love them all.
I have been reading your forum for a while now and thought it was time to introduce myself to all you wonderful people.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a nice little zoo going  I tried to keep button quail once but they were too skittish, drew my foster kitty's attention. I rehomed them.


----------



## Ashleigh (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha They are a little insane for sure. I ended up having to buy an entirely mesh cage to keep them from hurting themselves!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ^_^


----------

